# BMW 530i (E39) Champagne I with added Alpinas



## Guest (Jul 4, 2011)

Since April, I've been laid up following a serious knee op (Osteotomy) so my itch to detail has had to wait. I started walking with only one crutch last week, and thought, "thats not stopping me"!:thumb: The minor detail bodywork detail took 4 days, on and off

My car has laid idle, collecting; pollen, volcanic ash, dirty rain and and bird poo. :tumbleweed:

Now that I'm semi mobile, I decided to pull the SL (was cleaned and stored, before my op) out of my garage, so that the BM could get some TLC. Paintwork had become hazy and needed a good detail so I used the following kit;

Fairy liquid (for initial wash) then Megs Gold class thereafter.
Bilt Hammer Soft clay
Tardis (tar remover)
DA polisher (DAS 6 Pro) with Menz intensive ploish using Menz hard pad, followed by Menz Final finish (and a soft pad)
Finally finished with Megs NXT (paste) wax and tyres dressed in Megs hot rims.

I also swapped over from 18" M Paras to 19" Alpina Classics (my lad earnt some pocket money :lol: ), but the Alpinas were cleaned and de-tarred (Tardis). However there are still some brake dust spots (got alot of them out) that will clear when the alloys go for a refurb in the winter. The alloys were polished with Autoglym SRP and finally protected with Finishkare 1000p. The alloys took 2 days to sort off the car :shock: so the 1000p will make them easier to clean next time

I've still got to clay the windows and polish, plus start the interior detail, but my body (in its current rehabilitation phase) won't let me. 

So I took some pics before the rain comes tomorrow. BTW, neighbours know I'm mad, but watching me on one crutch must have confirmed their suspicions :lol:

Gassed enough so heres some pics;










Bird lime marring










Scrape on rear bumper and light scratch on rear door


















Worked in sections with DA










50/50 of door hologram










Finished shots (well apart from glass and interior);


























































Thanks.


----------



## Juzza (May 9, 2011)

Looks mint,I think I want black for my next car so it can look like that!

All the best for your continued recovery


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Awesome motor mate, and kudos for getting and cracking on in your condition - you put me to shame!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job there fella, motor looks nice and tidy.


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Would you take both kidney's, liver, lungs and a few ribs in part exchange?

Please say yes....


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Lovely car, nice work


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2011)

stargazer said:


> Would you take both kidney's, liver, lungs and a few ribs in part exchange?
> 
> Please say yes....


I don't like offal:lol:

Guys comments appreciated:thumb:, whilst I whack the painkillers


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

AnilS said:


> I don't like offal:lol:
> 
> Guys comments appreciated:thumb:, whilst I whack the painkillers


:lol: Fair comment.

Seriously though. Beautiful car there and the Alpina's are simply gorgeous. :argie: Top job :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

The finish looks like glass, did the machining help at all, or the nxt wax.... for the shine factor.

Love the wheels also, set the car off.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> The finish looks like glass, did the machining help at all, or the nxt wax.... for the shine factor.
> 
> Love the wheels also, set the car off.


Thanks.

The Menz Final finish really made the Sapphire Black paint, pop its Gold fleck (Individual paint). The Megs NXT didn't change it that much, but it helps me to know that there is some protection over the polish. I'd previously tried the FK1000p but that dulled the finish. Think it was because I applied it too thicking.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice mate, love the wheels.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2011)

Cheers Guys. Appreciated

Right, I'm off to Physio!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

AnilS said:


> Thanks.
> 
> The Menz Final finish really made the Sapphire Black paint, pop its Gold fleck (Individual paint). The Megs NXT didn't change it that much, but it helps me to know that there is some protection over the polish. I'd previously tried the FK1000p but that dulled the finish. Think it was because I applied it too thicking.


Thanks, for getting back to me i appreciate that alot.

Once again, the car does look very nice and glassy, i wish i could get that finish on mine, massive credit to you.

The wheels really set the car off.

Have a great week.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I really do like that a lot :argie: Great work and it did make me smile picturing you hobbling around the car on crutches :lol: Possibly a DW first there?


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Very nice work, great results. :thumb:


----------



## hally11092 (May 16, 2011)

GREAT RESULTS! and i like the determination even when you are laid up, get well soon so we can see more from this stunning 530i


----------



## 500tie (Oct 15, 2009)

Nice motor and a fantastic effort seeing as you were on crutches wish i had done that when i was on them last year instead i just sat looking at the state of my car


----------



## vxlnut24 (May 28, 2009)

love it...alot! need some alpina's for my e46 me thinks!


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

lovely e39 and love the 'pina's they reallyyyyyyyy suit the image of the 39


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2011)

Many thanks guys. Very humbling to hear you comments.



Viper said:


> I really do like that a lot :argie: Great work and it did make me smile picturing you hobbling around the car on crutches :lol: Possibly a DW first there?


I can post a pic of the scar if it gets me more sympathy:lol:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

nice loking bmw fella:thumb:
some much needed tlc there great job:thumb:
good luck with the recovery


----------



## sonikk (Sep 2, 2010)

Looking great but did you really get rid of all swirls with DA? Reason for my doubts is that I recently polished this 530i and DAS-6 Pro just wasn't powerful enough. I had to use rotary polisher and wool pad. Used DAS for finishing only.

It'd be nice to see some shots in direct sunlight.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2011)

sonikk said:


> Looking great but did you really get rid of all swirls with DA? Reason for my doubts is that I recently polished this 530i and DAS-6 Pro just wasn't powerful enough. I had to use rotary polisher and wool pad. Used DAS for finishing only.
> 
> It'd be nice to see some shots in direct sunlight.


I got some swirls out but there are still plenty there close up. For me, it wasn't about full correction. The remaining swirls is nothing that I worry about.:thumb:

DAS 6 pro got them out of our Golf but it was hard work last year. Would have been far quicker with a rotary but I'm merely an amateur, who is not confident with a rotary

That said, I'll be lloking at a rotary next.:car:

I'll get some shots in the sunshine, when the sun comes out!


----------



## PABLO1977 (Feb 26, 2011)

Great work, and hats off to the dedication even when injured


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

Mmmmm Alpina :argie:


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2011)

Those are 20" softlines, no:thumb:

Yummy indeed!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job...


----------



## sonikk (Sep 2, 2010)

AnilS said:


> I got some swirls out but there are still plenty there close up. For me, it wasn't about full correction. The remaining swirls is nothing that I worry about.:thumb:
> 
> DAS 6 pro got them out of our Golf but it was hard work last year. Would have been far quicker with a rotary but I'm merely an amateur, who is not confident with a rotary
> 
> ...


True, maybe I'm too nervous of getting flawless finish, especially with other people's cars. 

I've done about 15 cars with DA and that E39 was first one I couldn't complete with it. Even a black E91 wasn't as hard. But once you go for rotary you wonder what the hell you've been doing all those hours with DA. :lol:


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

AnilS said:


> Those are 20" softlines, no:thumb:
> 
> Yummy indeed!


Yes


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Looks well cool


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

you've got a lovely car there mate. Did a good job on it too. looks great :thumb:

I can imagine it was nightmare being laid up, but good thing you've recovered well and can start enjoying the motors again.

One thing....may be controversial, but think I prefer the original alloys on your particular car.


----------



## sonikk (Sep 2, 2010)

Dizzle77 said:


> One thing....may be controversial, but think I prefer the original alloys on your particular car.


Me too, I'd like those Alpinas more on my E39


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Gorgeous car, the first finish shot looks really glossy, and the wheels set it off perfectly!

Get well soon!


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2011)

Cheers Guys :thumb:

Just for you Dizzle;










sonikk 

JBirchy - just irony that the brickwork between the garage doors caught its reflection in the rear wing! As you can see, I'm no photographer

Thanks again.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

AnilS said:


> JBirchy - just irony that the brickwork between the garage doors caught its reflection in the rear wing! As you can see, I'm no photographer


Im no photographer either buddy, we all need a bit of luck from time to time! :thumb:


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

Absolutely stunning finish and stunning car and I have to say the wheels really set it off ! Great work there buddy


----------



## mikeydee (May 4, 2010)

God i love these cars. amazing finish. out of interest, what sort of problems has the car thrown at you if any? i really want one for my next car


----------



## minty-e46 (Jan 15, 2013)

Talk about a thread revival...... nice gloss of the paintwork in the end, any update?


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Like it:thumb:


----------

